# ماهي وظيفة flywheel ؟؟



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ماهي وظيفة flywheel بالتحديد نظريا وعمليا ليفهمها المهندس واليدوي
اعلم انه يسيطر على السرعة التذبذبية للمحور بس اليدوي يريد مني شرح اعمق يفهمه 
ارجو المساهمة في التوضيح


----------



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اذا انتم لا تعرفون الجوب الشافي فلقد حصلت علية قبل قليل وهو جواب بديع جدا
جواب نظري عملي


----------



## محمد هماش (28 أكتوبر 2009)

وظيفة الحذافة هو تخزين الطاقة و إرجاعها عند النقاط الحدية للأسطوانة بمعنى عند وصول الأسطوانة للنقطة الميتة العلوية مثلا تكون سرعتها صفر بسبب تغير إتجاه حركتها بالتالي تقوم الحذافة بإرجاع الطاقة التي اكتسبتها للتغلب على مقاومة تغيير الحركة للأسطوانة. أرجو أن أكون وضحت الصورة


----------



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

صحيح اخي محمد بس اعتقد انت تقصد على مايسمى الثقاله--لكن مقبول الى حد كبير
وجدت احد مهندسين او هو باحث بالحقيقة يقول بعد التعديل:
ان المحور shaft عن السرع العالية يحاول ان يخرج من مساره نتيجة قوة الطرد المركزي وبذلك يخف وزنه ويصبح كخيط الخياطة رفيع مثبت بيد انسان مثلا من طرف وسائب من الطرف الاخر فتصور انت ان تحاول ان تولد سرعة عالية بيدك في الخيط الطليق من الطرف الاخر (تفر بيدك الخيط)سوف تجد ان حركة الخيط متذبذبة وغير متناسقة وذلك لخفة وزنه
اما اذا وضعت كتلة صلدة (flywheel to the shaft) في نهاية الخيط الطليقة وتدور الخيط لتجد السرعة وشكلها منتظم بعيد عن الاظطراب وعدم التوازن..
جرب الحالة
فلذلك تقول كتب نظرية الالات ان flywheel يسيطر على الحركة التذبذبية للمحور.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+2]Just what is a flywheel, anyway?[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]A flywheel is, quite simply, any rotating disk installed to collect and supply energy to a given system by storing this energy in the form of rotational Kinetic Energy.[/FONT] 





[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Sounds pretty simple, doesn't it? Well, to be quite honest, a flywheel system can be very simple. The perfect example of this is the old Smash-Up Derby Cars that were popular in the late 70's and early 80's as a child's toy. These cars would race towards one another at great speeds and, when they hit, pieces would fly off. Collect the pieces and reattach them and you were ready for another run. But, what made them move. No, you didn't have to push them. They ran on a simple flywheel design.[/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Located in the center of the car was a single wheel what was free to rotate with the axle perpendicular to the direction the car was facing. Give it a push, and it would roll. But, to get the best results, you placed a specially designed cord in a hole and pulled it out quickly. This cord was attached to a gear on the side of the flywheel. When the cord was pulled, the gear was rotated and the flywheel powered up. With this flywheel spinning, we have a simple flywheel engine, the only means of locomotion for the vehicle. Neat, hey?[/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Unfortunately, such simple designs are of very limited use. As can be seen by the diagram above, they have gotten much more complicated. Not we require high strength materials, ultra high vacuums, friction free environments, and multiple flywheels to overcome Gyroscopic Inertia. To get a feel for the problems we face today, see my sections on The Problems and Their Solutions.[/FONT]


----------



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

Thank you Dr. mohammad


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محبس;1328807 قال:


> Thank you Dr. mohammad


 

_You are most welcome Dr.Mahbes_
The answer to your question is here
overcome Gyroscopic Inertia. To get a feel for the problems we face today, see my sections on The Problems and Their Solutions​


----------



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks for Dear Dr. Mohammad on the previous participating
What is your opinion in arabic following text?
shaft عن السرع العالية يحاول ان يخرج من مساره نتيجة قوة الطرد المركزي وبذلك يخف وزنه ويصبح كخيط الخياطة رفيع مثبت بيد انسان مثلا من طرف وسائب من الطرف الاخر فتصور انت ان تحاول ان تولد سرعة عالية بيدك في الخيط الطليق من الطرف الاخر (تفر بيدك الخيط)سوف تجد ان حركة الخيط متذبذبة وغير متناسقة وذلك لخفة وزنه
اما اذا وضعت كتلة صلدة تحفظ الطاقة (flywheel to the shaft) في نهاية الخيط الطليقة وتدور الخيط لتجد السرعة وشكلها منتظم بعيد عن الاظطراب وعدم التوازن..

قالها باحث---- فهل تجد دكتور هذا النص صحيح


----------



## د.محبس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

هل من معلومة جديدة يا مهندسي الملتقى الرائع


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ليس فقط للسيطرة على الاهتزازات
وإنما أيضا لتخزين الطاقة


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

سأوضح بمثال
لو أن محرك يعطي حركة دورانية
والحمل الميكانيكي يستمر فقط لنصف دورة
والحمل قيمته 2 كيلو واط
فستحتاج لمحرك بقدرة 2 كيلو واط
رغم أن الموتور يعمل نصف دورة بدون حمل
فإذا استعملت حدافة مناسبة
سيعمل المحرك على تسارع الحدافة في حالة عدم وجود حمل
وفي نصف الدورة الموجود به حمل، ستستغل الطاقة المخزنة في الحدافة بالإضافة إلى الموتور في التغلب على الحمل
وبالتالي لا تحتاج لموتور 2 كيلو واط بل موتور أكثر قليلا من 1 كيلو واط


----------



## د.محبس (12 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you dummy on the note


----------



## سردار محمد صالح (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هي وظيفة governor في المولدات ديزل


----------



## د.محبس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

تنظيم كمية الديزل نسبة الى الهواء الداخلة الى piston مع الحمل


----------



## Eng_Matro (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على السؤال

واشكر الدكتور محمد باشراحيل على التفصيل ودمت بخير


----------



## د.محبس (16 نوفمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب


----------

